# 1/17 New Orleans Hornets - Philadelphia 76ers



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Monday, January 17th, 02:00p.m. ET @ Philadelphia - Wachovia Center*

<center>









-------*VS*-------












*Probable Starters: * 

*New Orleans*







































*Philadelphia*








































*Team Leaders:* 

* New Orleans *

* Points: * Baron Davis 19.7 
*Rebounds: * PJ Brown 9.2
*Assists: * Baron Davis 7.3

* Philadelphia*

* Points: * Allen Iverson 28.5
*Rebounds: * Kenny Thomas 6.6
*Assists: * Allen Iverson 7.5


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

tough game tonight, we'll probably play without Baron Davis, who suffered an injury late in the 3rd quarter against the raptors. I hope they don't let their heads hang down after the tough loss yesterday, they hopefully recover from it

Hornets 93 
Sixers 89


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We have to take this one because the one yesterday was so damn close...:uhoh: 
I will be online again and discuss a little here in the thread, because this one is at 8:00p.m. in Austria  

My prediction:
Hornets 104
76ers 93

J.R. should have one of his best games this season so far because either Salmons or Iguodala or Green is gonna defend him, and none of those are good defenders!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Do we really play without Baron??? I thought his injury was just day-to-day....Losing him would nearly mean losing the game but I don't wanna be such pessimistic!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I bet he's out for at least 3 weeks


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

@ DwyaneWade4MPV: 

I can't join the gamethread tonight, I have a game at 20:30


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

2 hours till the game starts, I would like to know what all the players are doing right now...


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Dickau better start! I hope the Hornets can pull a win off with out Davis!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Dickau started today!

it's 13-8 now for the sixers with 6:40 to go in the first quarter!

PJ and Lee Nailon with 4 points apiece!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

we have to play better defense, 4 minutes to go in the 1st quarter we trail by 6: 20-14! Lee Nailon is doing good so far with 8 points!


76ers fieldgoal percentage: >52%


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

First quarter is in the box it's an 8 point game, sixers lead by 28-20! Lee Nailon had 8 points, chris Anderson with 6 points so far (all in the last 2 minutes of the quarter)!
We relaly need to step up at defense because 28 x 4 = 112 ; and that's too much, we can't score 112+....


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau is doing a surprisingly good job on Iverson...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Dan Dickau is doing a surprisingly good job on Iverson...


He has also already got 4 assists!!! Dude is doing a gread job!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh, Sixers are killing us right now with threes....At first Andre Iguodala recorded a three and now Kyle Korver hit 2 consecutive threes...but we are still in the game: 41-32 for Philly, halfway through the second quarter!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

52-38 for Philly with 3 minutes to go...We have to stop Kenny Thomas and Corliss Williamson...

76ers fieldgoal%: 50% --> still too high!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Halftime report:

Hornets 42 - 59 76ers

J.R. Smith is 0 of 3 from the field right now, Dan Dickau has already got 4 fouls...
Lee Nailon with 14 points so far, PJ, Andersen and Boki each with 8 points....

Kenny Thomas: 19points, 10rebounds so far
Corliss Williamson: 13 points


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Rogers for three: it's good!!!

We have a 8-4 "run" in the third quarter: 63-50 for the sixers, 10 minutes to go in the third!
13 points --> we can still win this one!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

we are 1-9 from downtown so far...:no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

3 fast layups now for the sixers: 69-50 --> we trail by 19...
the game is kinda boring right now to watch...(I mean, I only watch the boxscores...)

J.R. without a point so far...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm gonna go now, because I have to study a little, but I never mind, because this game is boring!!! 

53-77 for the sixers now with 1 minute to go in the third quarter, this game is over --> 5-32!! 24 points are too much to come back because we are already low scoring...I hope we can keep the 76ers beyond 100 points and I really hope J.R. shows up in the 4th quarter, we really sad if he would finish with 0 points... he should do at least a highlight dunk !

I'm looking forward to the pacers game...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Philly tried to give it to us in the end but we couldnt make our shots when we needed them...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OMG Philly is trying to GIVE US THE GAME!!!!

They had a 5 pt lead with 4 seconds left and Allen Iverson fouls Dan Dickau on a three. Dan made all three and now they are down 2 with 3.7 left!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Damn, Philly was giving it to us be we couldn't pull through. We were awful in the 3rd and then had to make up for it in the 4th. Nice comeback but it was too late. We only had one healthy point guard, Dickau, and he had a tough time. We also shot way too many 3s. Somehow Scott needs to get in their heads if the 3s aren't falling, take it to the hole. Rogers stinks more and more each game. I'm glad he got into foul trouble early today. Kenny Thomas was hot in the first half. Not good for us.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I couldn't believe it when I saw the boxscore the next morning...it got close again!

Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Postgame Quotes


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

sorry wrong post in wrong thread


----------

